# Wil this substrate work for cories?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I ordered Eco Complete Planted Black aquarium substrate from Petco to use in my 20 gallon cory tank. I will be getting lots of plants, so I thought it would be good. I thought it was sand, but it came today and it's actually small gravel. 

I'm worried that it's going to be too rough on my cories' barbels. Has anyone ever used this substrate with cories or in general and if so, what was your experience with it. Did it alter any of your water parameters? My last Petco sand was a disaster and I don't want that to happen again?

Here's the exact sand I bought:
http://www.petco.com/product/111998/Eco-Complete-Planted-Black-Aquarium-Substrate.aspx?CoreCat=LN_FishSupplies_GravelSubstrates


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I have eco-complete in two of my tanks; my 45 gallon has eight skunk cories. 

I had the same concerns that you do about the texture of the substrate and did a lot of reading before adding the cories. The general consensus I found from people who are both using eco-complete AND keeping cories is that they are fine with it. 

The main question people have is whether it is too harsh for their barbels, but it seems that water quality is of more importance in that regard. Keep your water pristine and the cories should have no trouble foraging on the eco-complete. (Also, while the eco-complete looks like gravel, it does crumble fairly easily.)

I can't respond to your other questions about water parameters as there are too many variables in my tank to narrow any particular change to one cause.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It's good to know that it will work for cories. I would have been pretty frustrated if I had to send back 40lbs of sand. The bag says that it shouldn't alter the water, so I think it will be fine. 
Will I have to move the substrate around at all to avoid air bubbles, or is that just for true sand?


----------

